# Solved: HowTo run a batch file without it showing



## kimsland

HOWTO RUN A BATCH FILE IN WINDOWS WITHOUT IT SHOWING:
-----------------------------------------------------

MINIMIZED:

Start Run the following line, Replace the "MySubFolder" with your batch file path

cmd /c "start /min C:\MySubfolder\MyBatchFile.bat"

-----------------------------------------------------

INVISIBLE:

Save the following line as invisible.vbs (use Notepad Save As... All Files)

CreateObject("Wscript.Shell").Run """" & WScript.Arguments(0) & """", 0, False

Confirm you have Scripting installed (By typing wscript in the Start Run dialog)

Start Run the following line, Replace the "MySubFolder" with your file paths

wscript "C:\MySubfolder\invisible.vbs" "C:\MySubfolder\MyBatchFile.bat"

-----------------------------------------------------

RUNNING FROM CD: (using Environment Variables)

"C:\Windows" can be replaced with "%windir%" (if your Windows path is unknown)
"C:\MySubfolder" can be replaced with "%cdrom%" (if your batch file is on CD)
"wscript" can be given the full path string - %windir%\system32\wscript.exe
"cmd" can be given the full path string - %windir%\system32\cmd.exe

CD EXAMPLES:

Note: 
"MySubfolder" denotes your subfolder name
"wscript.exe" exists in %windir%\system32
"%CDROM%" you must be running this from CD

Minimized:

%windir%\system32\cmd.exe /c "start /min %CDROM%\MySubfolder\MyBatchFile.bat"

Invisible:

%windir%\system32\wscript.exe "%CDROM%\MySubfolder\invisible.vbs" "%CDROM%\MySubfolder\MyBatchFile.bat"

-----------------------------------------------------

Using Autoplay Menu Builder Program:

Minimize:

Program:
%SysDir%\cmd.exe
Parameter:
/c "start /min %cdrom%\MySubfolder\MyBatchFile.bat"

Invisible:

Program:
%SysDir%\wscript.exe
Parameter:
"%CDROM%\MySubfolder\invisible.vbs" "%CDROM%\MySubfolder\MyBatchFile.bat"

-----------------------------------------------------

Thanks To:

This information has taken me hours (days!) of research
With the help of ChuckE at http://forums.techguy.org
and Eric at http://www.ericphelps.com/scripting

-----------------------------------------------------

You can find me floating around most good tech forums
(I only wish I'd spent my time on Linux ! 

Kim


----------



## Squashman

We have talked about this subject several times on the forums. 
You can also use a nice program called Quiet from Joeware.
http://www.joeware.net/freetools/tools/quiet/index.htm


----------



## kimsland

I had a good look at it.

I was optimistic, I thought this would replace my command script, so my first thoughts were with good intentions.

But...

After using it I found that there is a very quick popup message (as stated by author) :
"Quiet V01.01.00cpp Joe Richards ([email protected]) April 2002"
Which is rather annoying

Plus the sequence that it is using is exactly the same as the VBS file (provided) above, without the popup !

Therefore users are better off Not using "Quiet"
And staying with the above info.

If anyone would like to reply with their thoughts, they are most welcome.

Kim


----------

